# my pitbull :)



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all
Thought i would share my good news with you , ive just had honey returned to me. She is now legal for me to own, shes been tattoo'd microchiped and spayed and put on the exempt register :2thumb:
ive put some pics in my album if anyone would like to take a look:flrt:


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

shes lush mate i want herrr lol. how did you go about getting her exempt ?


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

thats good news for you,she is beautiful as well


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

She is beautiful, very flashy looking :flrt:. Good luck with her, may she be with you now for many years to come :2thumb:.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

UnBOAlievable_Morphs said:


> shes lush mate i want herrr lol. how did you go about getting her exempt ?


she is such a sweet dog, im so lucky to have her.
All i did was report myself for owning a banned breed to the local dangerous dogs officer for my area and he did the rest. It did mean she was taken from me and inpounded for a couple of months whalst it went to court and her insurance was put in place and tattoo , chip and spaying done, it was all worth it in the end: victory:


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

buggyboy said:


> she is such a sweet dog, im so lucky to have her.
> All i did was report myself for owning a banned breed to the local dangerous dogs officer for my area and he did the rest. It did mean she was taken from me and inpounded for a couple of months whalst it went to court and her insurance was put in place and tattoo , chip and spaying done, it was all worth it in the end: victory:


 oh i might have to give it a go though i think i would have to get in touch with a officer first though and see what they say about it all as if i got one and it got taken off of me and put down i would be heart broken


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

UnBOAlievable_Morphs said:


> oh i might have to give it a go though i think i would have to get in touch with a officer first though and see what they say about it all as if i got one and it got taken off of me and put down i would be heart broken



You cant knowingly go out and get a pitbull as that would be illegal. When i got honey i was told she was a staff cross, it wasn't until she grew that i realized what she was thats when i phoned the officer and explained my situation.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

She's gorgeous :flrt:
Im glad you got her back


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

buggyboy said:


> You cant knowingly go out and get a pitbull as that would be illegal. When i got honey i was told she was a staff cross, it wasn't until she grew that i realized what she was thats when i phoned the officer and explained my situation.


 oh ok i get you : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

buggyboy said:


> Hi all
> Thought i would share my good news with you , ive just had honey returned to me. She is now legal for me to own, shes been tattoo'd microchiped and spayed and put on the exempt register :2thumb:
> ive put some pics in my album if anyone would like to take a look:flrt:


Congrat's she's mint :2thumb:, Shame though as i bet she has siblings, 
And there gona get differant paths with some not so happy endings :devil:.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

UnBOAlievable_Morphs said:


> oh i might have to give it a go though i think i would have to get in touch with a officer first though and see what they say about it all as if i got one and it got taken off of me and put down i would be heart broken




As the OP has said going out and knowingly buying one is illegal.
Plus your just encouraging the scum who breed them to continue breeding them whilst putting the dogs at risk of being PTS. Only scum breed these dogs, scum because they really dont care what happens to them.

And why anyone would get one knowing that it is going to be taken away and put in kennels god knows where being looked after by god knows who for how ever long is beyond me also. Taking into account how many dog have died in kennels whilst being held. And thats if your lucky enough to get the dog back.



Anyway, she is a beautiful girl, I hope you have many happy years together : )


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

stunning mate !! very lucky, id love one !!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

She's beautiful  I bet you are very happy she is home.

Out of interest how does it work with an exempt dog? I knw you have to have nsurance but do you have to take extra precautions? like not offlead outside/in public, muzzle?? She sure doesn't look very dangerous :whistling2:

How is she with other dogs?


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

em_40 said:


> She's beautiful  I bet you are very happy she is home.
> 
> Out of interest how does it work with an exempt dog? I knw you have to have nsurance but do you have to take extra precautions? like not offlead outside/in public, muzzle?? She sure doesn't look very dangerous :whistling2:
> 
> How is she with other dogs?


She has to be muzzled when in public, this includes inside a vehicle when traveling on public roads. She can never be off lead in a public area and if for any reason my circumstances changed and i could no longer keep her or if i was to die, she would have to be put to sleep 
She's good with most dogs. She lives with my two 9yr old staffies also good with my cats and ferrets, but she do take a dislike to the occasional bitch from time to time.


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

buggyboy said:


> she is such a sweet dog, im so lucky to have her.
> All i did was report myself for owning a banned breed to the local dangerous dogs officer for my area and he did the rest. It did mean she was taken from me and inpounded for a couple of months whalst it went to court and her insurance was put in place *and tattoo* , chip and spaying done, it was all worth it in the end: victory:


Bloody hell! How hard is that dog? It's even had a TATTOO! :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is great news, I'm really happy to see this outcome. :no1:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

buggyboy said:


> She has to be muzzled when in public, this includes inside a vehicle when traveling on public roads. She can never be off lead in a public area and if for any reason my circumstances changed and i could no longer keep her or if i was to die, she would have to be put to sleep
> She's good with most dogs. She lives with my two 9yr old staffies also good with my cats and ferrets, but she do take a dislike to the occasional bitch from time to time.


Aahright, that's interesting. Seems a bit extreme to have to be muzzled even inside a vehicle but I suppose if there was a crash the emergency services have to be safe.

She's very lucky she found an owner who thought she was worth all the time and money to keep her alive.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

em_40 said:


> Aahright, that's interesting. Seems a bit extreme to have to be muzzled even inside a vehicle but I suppose if there was a crash the emergency services have to be safe.
> 
> She's very lucky she found an owner who thought she was worth all the time and money to keep her alive.


if there was an accident and honey was un-muzzled the emergency services would be at high risk off being licked to death or even whipped by her constantly wagging tail lol


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

she is absolutely gorgeous,im soooooooooooooo jealous i really am 

fair play to you at owning up..id be terrified of them turning round and saying its a banned breed will have to be pts.i didnt realise you could still own them aslong as you went through that process..but its a catch 22 really as like has been mentioned encourages scum to breed if you buy doesnt it *sigh* one day i will own a pitt


----------



## gnomie (Apr 30, 2011)

She's a little stunner and what a gorgeous, expressive little face too.:flrt:
I know its sounds silly, but definately a very pretty little lady.
Best of luck to the both of you!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

rach666 said:


> she is absolutely gorgeous,im soooooooooooooo jealous i really am
> 
> fair play to you at owning up..id be terrified of them turning round and saying its a banned breed will have to be pts.i didnt realise you could still own them aslong as you went through that process..but its a catch 22 really as like has been mentioned encourages scum to breed if you buy doesnt it *sigh* one day i will own a pitt


Luckily they cant do anything unless the dog in question is a threat to people. The process is as described and isnt as bad as people think, even though its shit having your dog took off you at all, there are just guidelines to live by and they cant destroy them providing you do that. Ar kid haha.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

buggyboy said:


> Hi all
> Thought i would share my good news with you , ive just had honey returned to me. She is now legal for me to own, shes been tattoo'd microchiped and spayed and put on the exempt register :2thumb:
> ive put some pics in my album if anyone would like to take a look:flrt:


Not my choice of colour mate but absolutely mint shape man.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

buggyboy said:


> You cant knowingly go out and get a pitbull as that would be illegal. When i got honey i was told she was a staff cross, it wasn't until she grew that i realized what she was thats when i phoned the officer and explained my situation.


Thats exceptionally brave of you and very courageous since she could have been destroyed good on ya for doing the legally right thing!


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Not my choice of colour mate but absolutely mint shape man.


most people would choose a blue, but as i said i got her thinking she was a staff cross. She in in good shape must be all the miles we walk :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

She is a good looking girl. Love her colour sod the blues!


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

a couple more pics of my girl


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Stunning! Glad you get her back. :2thumb:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous mate! around here they are actually quite common i wonder how many people here actually have owned up to there american pits. I personally wouldn't of said anything if i was in your shoes for fear of her being put down but you got her and that's great!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

buggyboy said:


> she do take a dislike to the occasional bitch from time to time.


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

ryanr1987 said:


> She's gorgeous mate! around here they are actually quite common i wonder how many people here actually have owned up to there american pits. I personally wouldn't of said anything if i was in your shoes for fear of her being put down but you got her and that's great!


They are quite common whare i live, mostly owned by scum bags and junkies. South wales police are clamping down on people ilegaly owning pitbulls. Three people on my estate had there dogs seized just last week.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thought ide share an up to date pic of honey


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just read the whole thread and apart from saying the Honey is a gorgeous girl, I'd like to say how much I admire you for taking all those steps for her. 
I sometimes watch this "Animal Saints and Sinners" program and it breaks my heart when those dogs end up in those horrible kennels, that seem to resemble high security prisons, and most of the owners don't bother to come forward to get their dogs back, and we all know what their fate is.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

She is stunning!


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

She loves to pose for the camera lol


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Is that her tattoo inside her left leg? I'd imagined it would just be a little number sequence inside an ear or something.

She's beautiful - very jealous.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes that's the tattoo. 
It's from knee to top of inner thigh ***128527;


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

That is amazing. Happy to hear you got to keep her!!

She is beautiful

:flrt:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

what a stunner :2thumb:


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thought I'd share a recent pic


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

She is a very beautiful dog. Glad you were able to keep her. Gorgeous.


----------

